# parasite



## pak9927 (Jul 16, 2008)

i bought a small hippo tang two weeks ago, and is in a 10g quarantine tank,i did feeding with formula two flake food, but today i found him have parasite all over his body, the tank salinity is 1.014, please help


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

Welcome to TFK, pak9927. I'm not a S/W fishkeeper but plenty of people here are so help should be along soon. Are the parasites like little grains of salt on your fish's body? If so, it sounds like marine ich but a S/W fishkeeper will have to advise as to course of treatment. It's good that you QT'd him before adding him to your display.


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

i would guess ich only because hippos are ich magnets. a quick search in google on marine ich should provide pictures and plenty of information regarding it. if you could provide a clear picture of the fish it will help to ID the issue.

if the fish makes a recovery what size display are you planning on introducing it into? 
welcome to the forum!


----------



## pak9927 (Jul 16, 2008)

can't show u the picture, will put into 40g show tank with 2 clowns and a yellow angel


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

Assuming this is actually ich, you need to react quick. Normally I just recommend using garlic, but this particular species is so prone to rapid outbreaks of ich that it will pay off to actually medicate, assuming the Q tank is set up to allow for medications. Please give details of the quarantine tank setup so that we can help.


----------



## pak9927 (Jul 16, 2008)

first thankyou for your reply, 10g tank with 1" sand a piece of live rock, an elite filter with a bag of chacoal, an yellow angel and the regal tang, changing 20% water everyday,salinity 1.010. today i see the tang more active for eating,and not that much white spot. keep feeding formular two flake only, they seems like it


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

The tank conditions make it tough, because you have the quarantine set up using display tank filtration methods. Using live rock and sand as the only biological filtration in a Q tank makes it impossible to use most medications, eliminating one of the primary reasons for the quarantine to begin with. I would suggest that you establish a biological filter in the Q tank and remove the live rock. The easiest method of which is a simple sponge filter or hang on biowheel type filter.

In any case, at this point you need to introduce garlic into the daily feeding routine. Garlic has been shown to be a powerful boost to a fish's ability to resist parasites, notably marine ich. I personally use the Ocean Nutrition pellet foods for this purpose, as they are enhanced with garlic that fish seem to utilize efficiently. I have not had similar success with other foods on the market, and I have tried many "garlic enhanced" foods.

I have had several cases of ich which were "cured" simply by feeding this food over an extended period. I documented this very well in 2008 on this forum when I had a Coral Beauty Angel contract inch in a reef aquarium. However, this was in a display with no other options. In a Q tank, I personally like good old fashioned Quick Cure, and have had great success with it in bare bottom sponge filtered systems.

I would also warn you that a 10 gallon tank is very small for the purpose of quarantining 2 fish at the same time. Your heart is in the right place, but I would just advice to utilize more patience and caution.


----------



## wake49 (Jul 2, 2008)

Could this be a case of Marine Velvet? This is very often confused with Ich. I would still stick with Garlic feeding and hyposalinity as they seem to be working.

The 40 gallon display is a little too small for even a juvenile Hippo Tang. They grow fast. He will outgrow a 40 gallon tank in months. And the small living space will compromise his immune system, making him prone to Ich outbursts and things of that nature.


----------



## pak9927 (Jul 16, 2008)

thankyou guys i know its a bit small i may upgrade to a bigger tank ,also i have feeding them with Ocean Nutriction formula two flake, now seems spots were drop, and they are more active and eating. can u tell me how long i could put them back to the main tank


----------

